# Malecones de Miraflores



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Este thread hace un recorrido por los malecones del distrito de Miraflores, una de las zonas adyacentes al mar mejor cuidadas de Lima.

*MALECON 28 DE JULIO (DE LOS FRANCESES)*

Este malecon define la parte sur alrededor de la Bajada Balta. Se ubica entre el final de la Av. Benavides y el Puente Villena, conectando el centro de Miraflores con las zonas que dan cara al mar. Este malecon esta poblado por varios edificios de densidad media a alta, principalmente residenciales, por un lado y por el otro se encuentaran la pista de la Bajada Balta y el Club Terrazas.

Vista del vecino Malecon Balta al terminar Benavides:










Inicio del Malecon 28 de Julio:










Bajada Balta, con su tradicional camino empedrado:










En la Av. 28 de Julio, un edificio de oficinas en su ultima fase de construccion:










Nuevo Hotel Radisson (Ex Gran Hotel Miraflores)










Una casa abandonada en una esquina... si demuelen tantas casas bonitas, porque no hacen nada aqui? :bash:










Vista de la misma esquina hacia Miraflores:










El final del Malecon Balta:










Termina esta parte cerca al Puente Villena desde donde se aprecian los edificios de ambos malecones, el Club Terrazas y la Bajada Balta










Pronto mas fotos de este nuevo recorrido


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Esta Bacan tus fotos.. buen aporte, Miraflores uno de los mejores distritos de Sudamerica. Sigue asi man..:cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Estan bravazas tus fotos Roberto! Espero la segunda tanda.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Particularmente me gusta mucho esta foto !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
:applause::applause:
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
:master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master:
kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenas fotos roberto.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Bonitas fotos de miraflores


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Que bien se ve ese Radisson. Muy buenas fotos


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Excelentes fotos Roberto


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ sip. a mi tmb me gusta como se ve el Radisson.. lo q no entiendo es pq es solo 4 estrellas :nuts:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Chévere!!! Las fotos están pajas y con ese cielo azul (que, tal parece, ya se va...) mejor!!!


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Buenas fotos Roberto, gracias por compartirlas, esperamos ver mas


----------



## giansito (Mar 4, 2008)

hace una semana estuve por ally y en verdad esas fotos captan la belleza del lugar, es precioso, gracias por las fotos¡¡¡


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias por sus comentarios!

Esta es una de las partes de la ciudad que mas me gustan por darle una caracteristica no muy comun entre las capitales latinoamericanas que es tener al mar como parte de la ciudad. El Radisson me gusta, y la iluminacion nocturna que tiene es muy buena, se ve un hotel con un espitritu mas joven que los clasicos hoteles de cadenas internacionales (aunque es extraño que no este iluminado el aviso que precisamente dice Radisson :s ).

Saludos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que buenas fotos ! Esa zona en dia soleado se luce y se puede apreciar con mucho detalle. Hay formas interesantes y se ve un claro skyline...


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow! Tomas buenas fotos.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Roberto están buenísimas tus fotos. Muy buen ángulo la foto del hotel. Esa casa que creo que es la única que queda en el Malecón 28 de Julio ten por seguro que dentro de poco:bash::bash::bash: creo que sería lo mejor, ya que ver un inmueble en ese estado es penoso.*


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

*Fotos desde el Club Terrazas*

Aqui algunas fotos desde adentro, son vistas mas panoramicas de los edificios alrededor.





































Dos tomas del Puente Villena:



















Un regalo refrescante para los foristas...
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:










Termino el Malecon 28 de Julio pero aun faltan mas


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chéveres las últimas tomas. El Terrazas me trae hartos recuerdos...


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

*Me gustaria contribuir con este tread*


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Excelentes fotos ! el hotel Radisson esta chevre , me gusta kay:.

Oh yeah, que envidia el clima por alla, el sol , la playa , la coca heladita ... ahhhh !!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Chéveres las nuevas fotos... La última del puente Villena está bravaza.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas fotos, buen thread ... los malecones miraflorinos son únicos e irrepetibles...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Soy un enamorado de los malecones miraflorinos; cuando estoy allí siento que respiro!!!

Más me gusta la zona del parque María Reiche; por otro lado, cada vez que veo el Puente Villena me pongo a pensar cómo se puede afear una construcción de ese modo,,, y no hay nadie que limpie los vidrios!!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

buenas fotos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios y por el aporte! Justo este ultimo corresponde a la parte que me falta fotografiar (del Puente Villena hasta San Isidro), espero que cuando vaya haga un buen clima como el dia que saque estas fotos.

Bueno, continua el recorrido...

*MONUMENTO INTIHUATANA*

Al final del Malecon 28 de Julio se aprecia esta escultura junto con un parque que ofrece buenas vistas del mar y de la zona alrededor. Esta marca el inicio del Malecon de la Reserva.




























El Puente Villena, con sus paneles anti-suicidas que lo afean 



















Los edificios al frente:










Ahora vistas desde esta parte del malecon...

Hacia el otro lado del Puente:










El Circuito de Playas:










Nadie se anima? 










La Rosa Nautica:










Vistas hacia Barranco y Chorrillos:



















Es todo por hoy, servidos!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Asu buen trabajo de mostrar Miraflores .. todas las fotos estan xèveres. :colgate:

PD: El Intihuatana d Szyszlo es un fiasco.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

roberto_vp said:


> (...)
> 
> Nadie se anima?


Uhmm... eso es lo que yo te iba a preguntar .... si estás tomando fotos a los malecones miraflorinos sería interesante que tomes unas desde un parapente "a vuelo de ave" ...:lol::lol: ...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Me encantaron tus fotos roberto. Salud con mi bebida preferida, que veo que también es tu preferida:cheers:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy buenas las fotos, demasiado, muy buen thread


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Quisiera felicitar por las fotos  que hermoso tema  muy lindo Miraflores de verdad que es hermoso


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, gracias por sus comentarios!
Inkandrew: Si, yo tambien creo que esa escultura no se merece tal ubicacion, no creo que sea tanto un fiasco pero han podido poner algo mejor o mas elaborado ahi.
Tyrone: Lo intentaria pero aun tengo un poco de medo creo que a sentir que estoy sin sostenerme de nada no se jajaj... probablemente con mas gente puede ser.. saldrian tomas memorables 
Lia: Salud! jaja si creo que no puedo vivir sin esta bebida.. le atribuyo eso a la cafeina, sobre todo cuando estoy en clases.
Chocaviento y tacall: Gracias!

Ahora si, continuan las fotos...

*MALECON DE LA RESERVA*

Es la parte del malecon que esta al sur del puente Villena. a diferencia del Malecon Balta y 28 de Julio este si esta directamente al frente del mar.

Unas fotos de la playa:



















Vista hacia Barranco y Chorrillos:










Estas casas me gustan mucho:



















Edificios de la zona:




























Vista de la zona pasando Larcomar:










Las playas de Barranco, que incluyen el restaurant Costa Verde, un club de la Policía, las canchas sinteticas y los controvertidos restaurantes Punto Blanco y Cala.










Aun hay mas fotos!
Saludos!


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

han mejorado bastante los malecones


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Xéveres las fotos de tu actualización. Me quedo con la "Vista de Barrranco hacia Chorrillos" Salu2!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Una actualización de lujo!  gracias por las fotografias!  de verdad que cada vez que entro a este tema me doy con la grata sorpresa de cosas muy lindas


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Caramba, no habia visto este hilo, buenas fotos Roberto V, el tiempo ayudo mucho la zona es preciosa y lo que más me gusta el puente Villena, aunque con la cobertura de acrilico le quita belleza sus lineas son impecables. Buenas fotos y gracias por compartirlas. :cheers:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Continuando con el thread... mas fotos. Nuevamente muchas gracias por sus comentarios!

*FOTOS DESDE LARCOMAR (PARQUE SALAZAR)*

Edificios con vista al parque y al mar:










Dos tomas del hotel Marriott, justo un dia antes de tomar las fotos ocurrio un incendio que afecto el aviso en la parte superior y se pueden ver los trabajos de reparación (canastilla verde).



















Vista del Parque Salazar:










El monumento a Alfredo Salazar Southwell, en cuyo honor se nombro este parque:



















Vistas del Centro Comercial Larcomar:




























Dos edificios relativamente nuevos entre Larcomar y el Parque Domodossola:










Del Parque Salazar de antes tengo muy vagos recuerdos... mas que nada de gente patinando y de vendedores de globos o pelotas.. la verdad como opinion personal el de hoy me parece mas bonito. Espero hacer las fotos (por fin ya tengo camara :banana: ) del otro lado del malecon la proxima semana, ojala el clima no me traicione y el cielo siga azul.

Saludos!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chéveres las últimas fotos. Yo también tengo los mismos recuerdos del Parque Salazar...la lagunita con la islita de plantas, gente volando cometas, vendedores de globos y maní confitado, la concha acústica, el Rincón Gaucho...lindos recuerdos...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Siguen las fotos, ahora la ultima parte del Malecon, ya llegando a Barranco. Esta parte tienen mucho menos tráfico y como siempre, las vistas son muy buenas.

Saliendo de Larcomar...










*PARQUE DOMODOSSOLA*

En un esquina se encuentra esta casa que pertenece al Colegio Médico:










El Miraflores Park Hotel, uno de los mejroes hoteles de Lima:










Vista desde el Parque hacia Larcomar:










*MALECON SUR*

Pasando el parque se encuentra esta zona repleta de edificios residenciales que ocupa el acantilado que bordea la bajada de la Costa Verde.










Calle Las Acacias:










Los edificios del otro lado de la bajada, en Barranco:



















La bajada de la Costa Verde, con las primeras playas de Barranco:










La 'pared' de edificios en esta parte del malecón:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Vista de la bajada hacia los cerros:










Calle Los Carolinos:










Más vistas de Barranco:



















El controversial esqueleto del Museo de Arte Contemporaneo:










La fuente construida al final del malecon, en la Av. Armendariz:










La ultima cuadra del malecón:










En la esquina, el local del Rincon Gaucho, antes ubicado en el Parque Salazar:










Finalmente, vista de los dos acantilados, de Barranco a la izquierda y de Miraflores a la derecha.










Aqui termina el recorrido por ahora, espero que les haya gustado!

Adios! :cheers:


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Bacanes tus fotos, sensacion de frescura y modernismo ,aqui una foto profesional del peruano mario testino.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me gustaron las últimas fotos, sobretodo las de la bajada Armendariz.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Chévere... No sabía que El Rincón Gaucho estuviera antes en el viejo parque Salazar.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ No te acuerdas? Me siento tío. :S


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

HeLLo... Lo eres...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

⌐⌐


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^
Jajajaja bueh... gracias por sus comentarios.. lo ultimo que escribo antes de irme a Chincha.
FELIZ SEMANA SANTA A TODOS! :cheers2:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bravazas las fotos de Larcomar y alrededores.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

La última foto es muy linda! Lima una ciudad moderna!  y el Perú sigue creciendo!  YUPI!!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Muy bueno el thread, Roberto...y que te vaya bonito en Chincha. 

¡Saludos con Coca-Cola!!! :cheers2:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

q chevere seria q el lado de "barranco" tambien hicieran el riego por goteo,,como los acantilados de miraflores


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Foto del Rincón Gaucho antiguo (desde 1963 en el Parque Salazar)*











YibrailMizrahi said:


> Chévere... No sabía que El Rincón Gaucho estuviera antes en el viejo parque Salazar.


----------



## naoj (Jan 29, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos, me trae muchos recuerdos!


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Que cheveres fotos!!!, y esa del parque salazar antiguasa!!!, cuantos huiros me fume por ahi jejeje XP !


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

La zona urbana mas interesante de Lima, buen thread.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios, este thread aun no ha terminado. Como mencione anteriormente, aun me faltaba la parte del malecón desde el límite con San Isidro hasta el Puente Villena.

Continua el recorrido... lamentablemente esta vez el clima no estuvo de mi parte y si bien cerca a mi casa habia bastante sol, al llegar a Miraflores el cielo se puso más gris y la neblina aparecio hno: Bueno, a continuación la parte más al norte del Malecón de la Marina.

Esta parte no es de las más notorias entre los malecones del distrito porque la zona que tiene atrás tampoco es de las más atractivas. Sin embargo, recientemente en esta parte que da hacia el mar estan habiendo cambios: El parque del Malecón (alguien ayudeme porque no se como se llama este primero) ha sido remozado y en sus alrededores se comienzan a levantar edificios de departamentos con excelente vista al mar que rapidamente van reemplazando a las casas nada ostentosas que habían antes.

El malecón se inicia en el Coliseo Manuel Bonilla:










La primera cuadra:










Las playas debajo de esta parte del malecón... ¿Quién dice que no hay espacio en la Costa Verde?



















Parte del ovalo de la pista Costanera que marca el límite con San Isidro:










El Parque con los edificios y casas que dan hacia el:



















Nuevas construcciones, superiores en altura y acabados a las anteriores:



















Una información importante 










Ahora, imágenes del parque en sí... la verdad me sorprendi muy gratmanete de los arreglos que le han hecho.. lo unico que lo pondria mejor sería unos cuantos arbolitos más (aunque creo que eso ya esta y hay que esperar a que crezcan)














































Espero que les hayan gustado, faltan varias más.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Muy chéeere! El parque Maria Reiche es el que más me gusta! (=! Pasé muchas tardes jugando en ese parque cuando iba a visitar a mis primos !

Buenas fotos Roberto !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chéveres las últimas fotos!


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Cheeres las fotos


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau ke buenas fotos :banana: bonito clima  y ademas veo muchos edificios nuevos :banana:


----------

